# Regarding Mails



## shesjustaglitch (Jan 19, 2012)

Can I ask how can I stop this kind of mail 


```
testsvr1# mail
Mail version 8.1 6/6/93.  Type ? for help.
"/var/mail/root": 13 messages 13 new
>N  1 [email]root@localhost.my.do[/email]  Fri Jan 13 11:03  43/1071  "security run output"
 N  2 [email]root@localhost.my.do[/email]  Fri Jan 13 11:03  73/2492  "daily run output"
 N  3 root@testsvr1         Sat Jan 14 03:03 472/23059 "testsvr1 security run"
 N  4 root@testsvr1         Sat Jan 14 03:03  70/2310  "testsvr1 daily run ou"
 N  5 root@testsvr1         Sat Jan 14 04:17  23/699   "testsvr1 weekly run o"
 N  6 root@testsvr1         Sun Jan 15 03:03  35/895   "testsvr1 security run"
 N  7 root@testsvr1         Sun Jan 15 03:03  70/2317  "testsvr1 daily run ou"
 N  8 root@testsvr1         Mon Jan 16 03:03  35/895   "testsvr1 security run"
 N  9 root@testsvr1         Mon Jan 16 03:03  70/2318  "testsvr1 daily run ou"
```

I always receive this daily every time I open my test server  Can anyone suggest how to stop this.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't think it is wise to act like these mails do not exist, or should not exist. These messages tell you the status of your system, and any problems that were found during a round of nightly checks. I'd suggest you make a habit of reading them and acting on problems that were detected.

If you really, really don't want to read them, just route email sent to root to /dev/null in /etc/mail/aliases and run *newaliases*. Again: I advise against this. Running a system means you should monitor it.


----------



## shesjustaglitch (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok sir dutch, thank you for the information regarding this kind of notification.
I think I'm going to follow your advise not to stop it.
Sorry sir dutch if I'm asking too many question here in the forums
I'm new in using FreeBSD before i was using CentOS 
but I'm enjoying using FreeBSD now.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 19, 2012)

These messages are controlled via the periodic() infrastructure.  See /etc/defaults/periodic.conf for the default settings.  You can change this by creating/editing a /etc/periodic.conf file (copy/paste entries from the defaults file).


----------

